# I'm BAAAAAK......Finally!!!



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

As you might have surmised, I'm not new. I've been with Knitting Paradise for years now and I've sure missed all of you while my computer has been down. I got hacked and it ruined the hard drive. My dear grandson has taken pity on me and sent me a brand new Dell for my upcoming 80th birthday. Sure am loving the new computer, of course. 
I don't dare type my original information into the new computer so while I'm not new, I'm still trying to figure out how to let you know who I am....was? My user name had to do with chickens and where they live if that helps at all. I've missed you and I'm glad to be back.

Maddi


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome back! Can I guess? Chickentown?


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ha, Ha, close but no cigar. Boy, am I dating myself with that line.........

What a cute kitty. Love those ears. Caption: What do you mean "come down from here?" I might if you put that darn vacuum away...!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

chicken coop? hen house?


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> chicken coop? hen house?


Might have something to do with a chicken that has kids and what they sit on to sleep at night..........

Sorry, I wish I could tell you but I dare not.

Loving the guesses and you are closer than you think.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

jojo111 said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you much.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

WELCOME CHICKEN FUTON!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

mopgenorth said:


> WELCOME CHICKEN FUTON!


Uh........nope! You are all making my laugh though. Thanks.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> Might have something to do with a chicken that has kids and what they sit on to sleep at night..........
> 
> Sorry, I wish I could tell you but I dare not.
> 
> Loving the guesses and you are closer than you think.


Hen Perch?


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Chrissy said:


> Hen Perch?


Sorry, NO, but good try......ha!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> WELCOME CHICKEN FUTON!


I can't believe you thought of that.........yes I can!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

something to do with a nest.....


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> something to do with a nest.....


Well......close. Perhaps a roost???


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome Back ChickenCoop. I can see you will be most welcome with your sense of humor. 

Sorry you got hacked - the criminals are out there. Just got an email from a friend who I saw 2 days ago and, guess what, she's in Turkey and got mugged and they stole all her money and now she can't get home etc. etc. etc. Wasn't funny - she had to get a tech to clean her machine. Wish they could put all those guys in jail.

Now, tho, on to the knitting...


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Good thing that your GS bought you a new computer. Welcome back!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome back!

It sure is rough with folks mess around with other folks stuff. Hope all is well now.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> Well......close. Perhaps a roost???


I remember someone with a name like mother's roost....or ahhhh...I'll keep thinking....


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back.. :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

iShirl said:


> Welcome Back ChickenCoop. I can see you will be most welcome with your sense of humor.
> 
> Sorry you got hacked - the criminals are out there. Just got an email from a friend who I saw 2 days ago and, guess what, she's in Turkey and got mugged and they stole all her money and now she can't get home etc. etc. etc. Wasn't funny - she had to get a tech to clean her machine. Wish they could put all those guys in jail.
> 
> Now, tho, on to the knitting...


Nothing helps the moral like knitting..... I'm So So sorry to hear about your friend. What an AWFUL experience. I hope she wasn't hurt physically but the mental part of this will probably hurt more and for a longer period of time. I hope she does well and that everything gets straightened out for her. Yikes, I just cannot imagine.

Jail is certainly where all of them belong for sure.

Sorry to have to tell you but Chicken Coop isn't right either.

I had no idea this would cause such a stir but I've sure been having fun with it. Sorry I cannot clear up the mystery but I just don't dare. After the hack I was trying to place a Walmart order on line as I have for months and in the middle of that I got a notification that someone else was trying to enter my account so I shut it down quickly and have had to change everything.

Did you know that if you spend $50.00 at Walmart.com they send your order right to your door with NO shipping cost? Being disabled and as old as I am, this is the way I get my heavy, bulky items like cat litter, cat food, laundry soap and usually food items. Such a relief to not have to hunt for someone to lift all those things with bad backs. Just thought I'd share that information. Sure a blessing to me.

Thanks for the kind words. We love to laugh at our house.

Maddi


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Keep giving us hints......
a chicken who has kids is a hen......or mother hen
where they sleep at night......maybe roost......

hen roost.....roost hen

was your old name mother hen?


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> I remember someone with a name like mother's roost....or ahhhh...I'll keep thinking....


OH, OH, SOOOOOO Close. Missing one word in the middle. Move the 's from mother and add only the s to the end of the missing word...............


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> OH, OH, SOOOOOO Close. Missing one word in the middle. Move the 's from mother and add only the s to the end of the missing word...............


mother hens roost


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> mother hens roost


Yes, you nailed it. It was all one word. My kids gave me that name and I loved using it but it has to be gone forever now.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> Keep giving us hints......
> a chicken who has kids is a hen......or mother hen
> where they sleep at night......maybe roost......
> 
> ...


Yes, that is how I was known. Wow, you are good.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

It never occurred to me that this would catch so much attention but it has created a really FUN day for me. Thank you all so much for the giggles I've had today. You are all really good at riddles and I've really laughed.

Thanks for the fun.

Maddi


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> It sure is rough with folks mess around with other folks stuff. Hope all is well now.


Thanks so much. You are right. There are too many people out there with too much time on their hands.......such a pity that so few create such havoc for so many.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome back to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcme back!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Good morning&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;and welcome back!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome back. Thanks for the giggles this morning, all of you.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, welcome back to KP! Hopefully all will be well with you and your new computer. Too bad people can't just live and let live instead of messing with other people's stuff!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome back Sorry to hear that you had such issues. What a nice Grandson you must have.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

_Nothing helps the moral like knitting..... I'm So So sorry to hear about your friend. What an AWFUL experience. I hope she wasn't hurt physically but the mental part of this will probably hurt more and for a longer period of time. I hope she does well and that everything gets straightened out for her. Yikes, I just cannot imagine._

Maddie, I'm sorry but I didn't phrase that right. My friend never went to Turkey, she is here; it was hackers on my computer who hacked her address book and sent me an email telling that story and asking me to send *her???* money!!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Maddie1936 said:


> As you might have surmised, I'm not new. I've been with Knitting Paradise for years now and I've sure missed all of you while my computer has been down. I got hacked and it ruined the hard drive. My dear grandson has taken pity on me and sent me a brand new Dell for my upcoming 80th birthday. Sure am loving the new computer, of course.
> I don't dare type my original information into the new computer so while I'm not new, I'm still trying to figure out how to let you know who I am....was? My user name had to do with chickens and where they live if that helps at all. I've missed you and I'm glad to be back.
> 
> Maddi


🙋 Hello,welcome back.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome back.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Nest egg?


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome back. I am sure you missed this wonderful site.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa. Good to have you with us


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> Yes, you nailed it. It was all one word. My kids gave me that name and I loved using it but it has to be gone forever now.


that was fun......


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome back!! So very sorry to hear that your computer was hacked. Hopefully it won't happen again!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome back and send your Gs a great big hug from all of us for treating Grandma so kindly. Definitely a keeper and the kind of young man I hope and am pretty sure my three year old grandson will grow up to be like. Gotta love them.......


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome back. Glad you are back with us.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Maddie1936 said:


> Ha, Ha, close but no cigar. Boy, am I dating myself with that line.........
> 
> What a cute kitty. Love those ears. Caption: What do you mean "come down from here?" I might if you put that darn vacuum away...!!!


Thanks! He is a cutie, you guessed correctly, he hates the vacuum cleaner, but I have one who loves to be 'hoovered' all over! welcome back!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Davena said:


> Welcome back and send your Gs a great big hug from all of us for treating Grandma so kindly. Definitely a keeper and the kind of young man I hope and am pretty sure my three year old grandson will grow up to be like. Gotta love them.......


Oh YES, my GS is a keeper for sure. I'm sure your little one is too. Lots of fun years ahead for you. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Corndolly said:


> Thanks! He is a cutie, you guessed correctly, he hates the vacuum cleaner, but I have one who loves to be 'hoovered' all over! welcome back!


He IS so cute sitting up there like Mr. Kingpin. He does look annoyed. And the other one likes being Hoovered? So funny how they can all be so different.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome back to the KP crowd.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love your sense of humor! What a wonderful Grandson you have too. Welcome back. :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome back! You are indeed blessed to have such a wonderful and thoughtful grandson!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone, and for all of the "welcome backs". I'm so PLEASED to be back.

Maddie


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, everyone, and for all of the "welcome backs". I'm so PLEASED to be back.
> 
> Maddie


Maddie, it just occurred to me...you must be a very nice, special Grandma, too! Especially so for your Grandson to want to help you out!!


----------



## margaret34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome back from Woodstock, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

cspaen34 said:


> Maddie, it just occurred to me...you must be a very nice, special Grandma, too! Especially so for your Grandson to want to help you out!!


Thank you so much. I try, but you are right my GS IS, indeed, a very special guy. He and his brother are true keepers.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> Thank you so much. I try, but you are right my GS IS, indeed, a very special guy. He and his brother are true keepers.
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome back.
Sorry this happened to you but glad to see your humor is still in tact.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, welcome back to you!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome back.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I LOVE being back.

Maddie


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well Maddi, your computer must have been talking to my computer as mine went down Thursday night and I just got it back yesterday. I still have KP and ravelry BUT ALL of my bookmarks are gone gone gone. It just @#$%^^ me off to think that all the goodies I have stored are out in the atmosphere probably with your stuff. Just hope they are all happy together as I am not!! Oh well, it's not a matter of life or death, it's just the principle of the thing. We will survive, Maddi. Keep your chin up and keep on keeping on.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

judyr said:


> Well Maddi, your computer must have been talking to my computer as mine went down Thursday night and I just got it back yesterday. I still have KP and ravelry BUT ALL of my bookmarks are gone gone gone. It just @#$%^^ me off to think that all the goodies I have stored are out in the atmosphere probably with your stuff. Just hope they are all happy together as I am not!! Oh well, it's not a matter of life or death, it's just the principle of the thing. We will survive, Maddi. Keep your chin up and keep on keeping on.


Whatever our stuff is doing out there, I hope they are having a wonderfully unhappy time......... Darn computers. They are wonderful when they work, however, I frequently would like to drop mine out of a 2nd story window. Yes, I had a whole bunch of saved goodies too. I guess we will both find them AGAIN.

Yes, it is not life and death...........just maddening as all get out. So sorry to hear of your computer going down too. So exasperating........... Glad you are up and running again.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

hen house


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome back to KP from New York City.


----------

